# Sound Help



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes it's last minute but do you know of a program that is downloadable and that could change my voice to like a monster voice? If worse comes to worse could someone snap one up for me that says, While going down the Hallow walk you may not touch the actors but they just might touch you, Please no roughousing or smoking. Fog machines and Strobe lights will be in use. We do not recomend this trail for the young ones or for the weak of heart. Enter at your own risk and enjoy your walk. (Then like muhahaha)


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

audacity is free and works very well.
Record yourself, copy the track (inside the software) 4 or 5 times. Slow them down and time shift a little and maybe just a very little echo to one and you got it made..


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I tried and mine completely sucks could someone please try to make one quick?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

heres a .wav i made. you can change it to mp3 in audacity if you need to. i think its pretty good...considering it used to be my cracking voice

http://www.geocities.com/nintendogamecenter/shadyhallowssound.wav


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thats good but could you minimize the echo a little bit? It's kinda hard to understand with so much echo.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

I have to agree, it's pretty unintelligible. If you like that much echo, try speaking about twice as slowly, and twice as distinctly. Don't worry, it will simply come across as monsterly attitude.

But the voice tone and color is good.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Try this one on for size. I whipped it up tonight. (Let's see if the dumb thing is accessible now...)

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/[email protected]

In the public folder, called HallowWalkIntro.mp3


----------

